# Which cage is best for a roborovski hamster?



## petjeffery

we have had him for about 4 mouths now but last night he got his leg twisted in the bars and i have to help him out he seems ok today but im now worried if he does it again and im not about to help him so could any one help and let me know what cage would be best many thank s


----------



## ....zoe....

i would say a mini duna would be a good idea.


----------



## Jazzy

I would suggest the habitrail ovo loft - they are great cages and very easy to clean out.

I've got two with Russian hamsters in and you can extend them by buying further bits.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i would recomend having a look

onn.........

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk

My fave cage for my robo's
issssss

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus

Its a wee bit pricy but its such a good cage so pleased i bought it for my babies.

although i dont have it for evvvvvvvvvery hamstere that would be silly but i do have big cages

lol look at me waffeling on


----------



## srhdufe

Jazzy said:


> I would suggest the habitrail ovo loft - they are great cages and very easy to clean out.
> 
> I've got two with Russian hamsters in and you can extend them by buying further bits.


cheap spares for the ovo..
Hamster Cage Accessories, Hamster Supplies, Pet Supply Store


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

tbh i wouldnt recomend the ovo, it killed my friends hamster 

she was gutted and wrote to habitrail, they sent her the money back!!

THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!



ploease dont use that cage !!

please please please
just dont
not cool
xxx


----------



## Jazzy

Wow that's a good site and some cheap things on there. I paid about £4 for the den I think and it's only £2 something.


----------



## srhdufe

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> tbh i wouldnt recomend the ovo, it killed my friends hamster
> 
> she was gutted and wrote to habitrail, they sent her the money back!!
> 
> THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ploease dont use that cage !!
> 
> please please please
> just dont
> not cool
> xxx


How on earth did that happen?


----------



## Jazzy

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> tbh i wouldnt recomend the ovo, it killed my friends hamster
> 
> she was gutted and wrote to habitrail, they sent her the money back!!
> 
> THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ploease dont use that cage !!
> 
> please please please
> just dont
> not cool
> xxx


How did it kill it if you don't mind me asking?

Was it the Ovo loft like the one above or one of the smaller ones with lots of tubes?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

he suffocated in the house

the wee lil pokey out thing

he blocked the hole with his bedding and just suffocated and died!!

anyways the water bottle leaks all the time the wheel breaks with in a few months

x


----------



## Jazzy

Well I would have thought that could happen with one of those hamster houses if it was going to happen. I've had mine a few weeks now and the bottle hasn't leaked at all and the wheel's are fine too. I have got Russians in them though so not as big as a Syrian - I wouldn't recommend them for Syrians at all only dwarf hamsters.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

it was a russian !

jusst watch out okay 

xx


----------



## Jazzy

How does she know the hamster suffocated and didn't just die naturally? Was he a young hamster? I would have thought a hamster would be intelligent enough not to block the air out completely.


----------



## ....zoe....

Jazzy said:


> How does she know the hamster suffocated and didn't just die naturally? Was he a young hamster? I would have thought a hamster would be intelligent enough not to block the air out completely.


i was also thinking this


----------



## cassie01

I have three Robos at the moment, one in a 2 and half foot fish tank, one in a rody and one in a mini duna. they all seem happy enough in them


----------



## happysaz133

The Ferplast Mini Duna is a good one, and also the Savic Rody is quite a good choice.

For more than one Robo, I recommend the ZooZone guinea pig cages, you really can make them little robo heavens! So much space for them!

You should avoid barred cages for Robos, purely because most of them can escape through the bars!

Ferplast Duna - Ferplast Duna Hamster Cage

Savic Rody - Pet Supplies: Savic - Rody Hamster Cage (Base Colour May Vary), Traditional Cages</


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

none of mine have escaped through the bars :/

because you can get 8mm space bars which is good

i would recomend plastic cages as they heat up in the summer!



( the hamster died suffocating as he blocked the opening, and he had his eyes open and was laying flat :/ she said it was horrible )


----------



## petjeffery

HI THERE 
this cage we got was 7mm gap between the bars but he still got stuck in them there is some much choice now im even more confused as what to get lol 

thank you to all who replyed


----------

